# What to put on a Walther Website



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

Hypothetically (but seriously thinking about it) if I were to build a website devoted to educating people about Walther firearms, what would you like to see on it?


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

I would love to see some detail dissassembly instructions for as many walthers as you can (preferably a PPK/S) also some ammo tests.


----------



## MN_Swede (Jan 27, 2007)

What I would like to see would be a list of serial number ranges for the different Walther models, and how they relate to dates of manufacture.


----------



## dourdave (May 6, 2007)

I would like: all of your recommendations, all of your advise, all of your opinions and the basis for each, all of the reasons you favor Walther and the basis of each, and (of course) the continued willingness to help others expressing interest. Oh yes - some photos and a few more instructive videos would be nice. 

Oh yes #2 - I will pledge my continuing barrage of questions and my generous financial contribution to help with the start-up. Being a Ludite, it is impossible for me to offer technical assistance with the site itself, but I will provide an adequate degree of moral support. 

Oh yes #3 - It's good to have you back.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

If you will share your knowledge with us and give us some good history and info on all models and the movies are great. I don't own a Walther but I have thoes movies saved in case I ever do own one.
Good luck to you Mr.JEnglish.:smt1099


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

I'd like to have a list of any qualified Walther gunsmith. I'd like to try my P99 in USPSA, but that factory trigger is terrible for such competition. It really is unfortunate Walther has no desire to build a competition ready P99. I'm seeing and hearing good news on the S&W M&P stepping into that arena, but nothing on the P99.


----------



## dourdave (May 6, 2007)

Oh yes #4----Of the nice toys I have, I am perplexed to decide upon a "compact" version for all-the-time carry. I keep looking at the P99cAS and the P2000SK and cannot decide between the 2. In the mean time, I carry the PPK/S-1. Until I decide between the two, I am making plans to use the HKP7 as a stop-gap measure. See just how confused I am!!!!!!!

Oh yes #5----If you want to do this,---do it.


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Walther Website*

I would lilke to see something like the NRA's Armed Citizen column, where
people could talk about their experiences using Walthers to prevent crime 
and/or to save lives.

Good luck!


----------



## Phelptwan (Jun 17, 2007)

I would like to see lots and lots of pictures.


----------



## 10mm Sonny (Jan 5, 2007)

A James Bond and Walther history facts with lots of pics.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Beyond what I mentioned over at the walther forum, a sidebar display of the 4 rules of firearm safety wouldn't be a bad touch either.

Best of luck JEnglish.


----------



## RyanSBHF (May 28, 2006)

jenglish said:


> Hypothetically (but seriously thinking about it) if I were to build a website devoted to educating people about Walther firearms, what would you like to see on it?


A history and pop culture section. Also an area devoted to the lesser known Walther guns such as the WA2000 rifle, the MPL & MPK submachine guns.


----------

